# Neutrik/Rean Basic RCA Plugs - Thoughts?



## doobooloo

I purchased a few of these recently and just received them. Previously I have used the Canare RCA plugs which are very nice looking, have a good weight, and have a nice satin touch, and fit very nicely. However, at ~$2.5 a piece, they're not expensive but they're twice the price of these Neutriks. And, the satin finish is more prone to getting dirty over time.

 My issue is, I really like these Neutrik connectors. My thought is that so many of the nicer "audiophile" RCA connectors are also made of brass. Our headphone connectors are also made of brass. I think many RCA jacks are also made of brass. So, is there a clear reason, especially with all these other masses of brass in the signal chain, the "cheap" Neutriks should produce noticeably inferior sound? Heck, those lowly cheap BNC connectors are also made of brass but can carry gigahertz reliably.

 The one thing I am concerned about is the ground contact force. The Neutriks have noticeably "weaker" contact force at the four split ground "tabs" but at the same time there's quite a bit of surface area for good electron transfer, and with slightly less tight ground tabs the plating on my RCA jacks are less likely to be scraped off over time (I've experienced this in several occasions with even those expensive Rhodium plated Cardas RCA panel jacks when mated with plugs with heavy ground contact force).

 I understand there are complex physics involved in producing a good connector with optimized geometry for signal transfer. I understand this works in cables and from my personal A/B tests I know for sure that different cables with different materials, geometry, construction do produce noticeably different sounds. But, what about plugs?

 I have very positive experience with these plugs on my MagWires Nakeds, and I want to use these in my future DIY cable projects. They have a no-frills, solid, simple construction with beautiful minimalist appearance.

 So, my questions are:

 1. Why don't people here use these more often?

 (So many times I see people using (in many cases counterfeit) "audiophile" RCA connectors that they source from eBay that all look very nice but have very questionable construction in terms of material selection and durability.)

 2. If there's someone out there who have used them and have opinions about them (either like/dislike) - what do you think? Are they really so inferior, or are they actually quite nice?

 3. Overall, how much of sonic differences can connectors make in a standard audio chain, meaning no exquisite precious-metal parts all over the place? For example, if the jacks on both sides of the RCA plug are standard PCB mount nickel plated jacks (many consumer/pro gear), how much of a difference will expensive plugs make? Would the answer significantly change with expensive jacks in place of cheap jacks?

 Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to understand here is why these fine but cheap plugs are not as frequently used here. I want to know if there are any factors other than price and looks (and consequently, resulting prestige and visual pleasure, respectively) that are influencing many head-fi DIY-ers to choose other "inexpensive" plugs over these Neutriks.

 So... please help me out here! Thanks in advance!


----------



## meat01

I would try doing listening tests with different connectors but the same cable and listen to hear if you can really tell a difference in connectors without knowing which one you are using. Try using some really cheap generic plugs that come with CD players, your Neutrik/Rean connectors and then try bullet plugs or other expensive connectors and see if you can tell with one is which. This is really the only true way to test differences in sounds without measuring equipment.


----------



## Edwood

Well, for one, their fit over RCA jacks is pretty loosey goosey.

 -Ed


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Well, for one, their fit over RCA jacks is pretty loosey goosey._

 

I'm in agreement with Ed here, no problems with the sound but they are very loose fitting.


----------



## Edwood

Well, it would be good for test IC's. Makes frequent cable plugging and unplugging cause less wear and tear on RCA jacks.

 -Ed


----------



## bg4533

Below is one of my cables. Nothing special, but for an RCA cable that cost ~$6 it is pretty nice. The connectors grip is a little loose, but I think it is adequate. If you unhook them a lot they might loosen up a bit too much though.


----------



## bg4533

I bought 10 and paid $1.09 each from Parts Express.


----------



## gerG

I have not tried them because I did not know about them. I have tried their "pro-fi" connectors, and I do not like them. Veeeery inconsistent fit, with one plug being too tight to plug in, while the next one is so loose that it unplugs itself due to vibration. otoh they are handy if you are too lazy to turn off the high gain amps while you are hot swapping cables (I plead guilty). The Canare connectors just plain work.

 fwiw I think the Neutrik XLR connectors are the best solution that I have seen. They work great for unbalanced applications as well.


 gerG


----------

